# Vector als Blob in Oracle Datenbank speichern



## Oli (16. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Vector in eine Oracle Datenbank speichern. Nun bin ich soweit, dass ich mitbekommen habe dass das mit Hilfe eines Blobs geht.
Aber wie kann ich nun den Vector als Blob umwandeln?

Grüße Oli


----------



## HoaX (16. Apr 2008)

mittels ObjectOutputStream, muss natürlich alles serialisierbar sein was drin ist.


----------



## Oli (17. Apr 2008)

Hi,

besten Dank, gibt es irgendwo einen Beispielcode woran ich mich orientieren kann?

Danke


----------



## Niki (17. Apr 2008)

Es könnte in etwa so gehen:


```
//zerst Objekt deserialiserien
ByteArrayOutputStream bos = new ByteArrayOutputStream();
ObjectOutputStream oos = new ObjectOutputStream(bos);
oos.writeObject(deinVector);
byte[] b = bos.toByteArray();
bos.close();
oos.close();

ByteArrayInputStream bis = new ByteArrayInputStream(b);

PreparedStatememt ps = connection.prepareStatement("insert into vectorstore (id, data) values (?, ?)");
ps.setInt(1, id);
ps.setBinaryStream(2, bis, b.length);

ps.executeUpdate();
```


----------

